# Ur-Quattro/ Sport Quattro posters. Who has them?



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Post up your sweet posters that have to do with old school Audis. I have some magazine pull-out posters and one big IMSA 90 poster. I will post photos later.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You might check out this website.

http://www.parc.de/v4/index.phtml


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I tried to make an order from them last year but my credit car info would not work for them. Most of the prints they sell are small-ish. I am thinking about finding some high resolution photos on line and getting them printed at my local photo shop. George, what posters do you own?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't have any rally posters but have picked up others at different events we cover. My favorite is an actual 2008 24 Hours of Le Mans event poster that I picked up at the track that year. I have an old architectural filing cabinet in my home office where I store those things and this one is so big that it won't fit in that. Since I've gotten to know Tom Kristensen, Allan McNish and Dindo Capello I've been tempted to take it back to a race and try to get them to sign it given it was the Truth in 24 Year, they won and Dindo is featured on the poster but it's just so cumbersome that I probably won't bother.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a poster from a few years back, (From AoA) showing a few different models, and a few race cars....a surprising amount of the cars were mis-labled....

It's in my garage, with the corrections by me in Sharpie.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

I've got an old BFGoodwrich poster with John Buffum's Quattro next to a Porsche 924 Carrera in a quarry. It's in pretty rough shape... I've had it since I was a kid. I'll take a pic of it when I get home.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

RunDub said:


> I've got an old BFGoodwrich poster with John Buffum's Quattro next to a Porsche 924 Carrera in a quarry. It's in pretty rough shape... I've had it since I was a kid. I'll take a pic of it when I get home.


Bad Asss! I have a IMSA 90 poster. It has the specs and it pretty sweet.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Here it is... Kinda lousy pic, but it was the best I could get... I've had this poster since I was about 6 years old (around '85 or so...) and it's pretty rough... Got torn down a few times durring heated games of Nerf Basketball back in the day. :laugh: I wish it was in better shape, it's one of my favorite things.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

That is awesome. I wish I had some posters like that.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I got some different ones as I bought many 80s magazines to do my internet library of old Audi inline five cyl articles at ableitet.no.

Got the cut away Audi rallye Quattro and some 200 TransAm atleast.

But, my gem - now - is probably my newly aquired genuine 1982 Sport Quattro technical drawing, seems to be a design evolution thing, and it's marked Audi internal and such. :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

RunDub said:


> Here it is... Kinda lousy pic, but it was the best I could get... I've had this poster since I was about 6 years old (around '85 or so...) and it's pretty rough... Got torn down a few times durring heated games of Nerf Basketball back in the day. :laugh: I wish it was in better shape, it's one of my favorite things.




Woah!!! flashback!!!

I remember that poster...I had the same one back in the day.....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Took out the dSLR today to show you guys the sketch. Hope you like it!


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

WAUOla said:


> Took out the dSLR today to show you guys the sketch. Hope you like it!


 O... M... G... That is AWESOME! Thanks for sharing that. Now I need to blow that up and print it out...


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

That is epic! I would love the blown up file or if you have a scan of it... 
:beer:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I put it in a frame as soon as I got it. Sadly I missed out on the identical thing for urquattro  
Quality of the picture isn't that good, so, not sure if your blown ups will be good. 

But yes, it is awesome. So was the price...  

(I should say I'm not sure the print is from 1982 itself, but it is a copy/render of the 1982 item. Then again, this is still stamped with genuine Audi thingies. It says "Approved development-pause. Internal use only", so it makes sense if it is from 1982 aswell.)


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I started this thread 2 years ago and finally got my hands on a nice poster. You can get them on Ebay.


IMAG0286 by rallyfreak202, on Flickr


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

WAUOla said:


> Took out the dSLR today to show you guys the sketch. Hope you like it!


 Would you mine sharing a high res copy of this picture?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

WAUOla said:


> I put it in a frame as soon as I got it. Sadly I missed out on the identical thing for urquattro


 I know where the other one went...  

I can send a decent quality scan in an email if anyone's interested... 
PM me. :beer: 


Trying to post the image on P bucket, but it's not happy with me right now. 

Edit: 
It's a pretty big file (10MB)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope to be getting hi-res versions of these below, which is a modified version of the original.....lovely stuff!!!! 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

SO, I have scans of the original, which is yellowed. And I now have scans of the reconditioned white one, which looks at the original did back in 1979. 

And I have the blue sheet, just because we are all car nerds. 


Let me know if you want these!!!


----------



## Cerwinski (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey!

Thread lift of the century. But do you happen to have these scans still @Sepp ? 
I would love to have it!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Cerwinski said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thread lift of the century. But do you happen to have these scans still @Sepp ?
> I would love to have it!


Sorry for the delayed response...I'll check if I can find the laptop that they are on, as I have replaced my computed twice since then hahaha.


----------

